# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Hàu chiên trứng - món ăn chơi đêm khuya - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Hàu chiên trứng*
> 
> _Xe đẩy nằm trên vỉa hè trước nhà số 128 Phùng Hưng, Quận 5
> Bán từ: 6:30 chiều đến khoảng 12 giờ khuya.
> Giá: 50.000/dĩa (cập nhật ngày 08-02-2012)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Hàu chiên trứng_


Hàu còn được gọi là thực phẩm của tình yêu, giúp các quý ông dồi dào sinh lực. Từ hàu chúng ta có các món ăn như ăn sống chấm với Wasabi, hàu nướng phô mai... Nhưng còn món hàu chiên trứng thì thật mới lạ mà ta không thấy bán trong các nhà hàng.


Món ăn ngon và khá nổi tiếng này rất được các bạn trẻ và những người chuyên sưu tầm món ăn lạ ở Sài Gòn yêu thích. Ấy vậy mà chỉ được làm bên chiếc xe đầy có từ mấy chúc năm nay trên góc đường Phùng Hưng, Quận 5, con đường khá nổi tiếng tại TP.HCM về những món ăn lạ và đặc sắc của công đồng người Hoa nơi đây.


Xe hàu chiên Phùng Hưng vậy mà đã qua hai đời. Trước năm 1975 cứ tầm 6 giờ chiều trở đi dù nắng hay mưa, ngày nào người ta cũng thấy hai vợ chồng lui cui dọn hàng, nổi lửa, chiên chiên, xào xào cho đến tận nửa đêm dưới ánh đèn đường nơi góc phố. Nhiều người sống gần đây sau mấy mươi năm định cư ở nước ngoài, về thăm gia đình, chiều tản bộ ra góc phố cũ tìm lại hương vị ngày xưa. Vẫn chiếc xe đẩy với đám bàn ghế xếp được bung dọc hàng hiên, cũng mùi hàu chiên và tiếng xèo xèo vui tai. Nhưng sau mấy cái chảo là hai thanh niên xấp xỉ hai lăm, hai bảy tuổi nhanh nhẹn chiên những mẻ hàu thơm phức. Đó là những người nối nghiệp cho cái quán ven đường quen thuộc vốn là một điểm dừng chân của dân mê sưu tầm món ăn lạ ở Sài Gòn. Hàu (lớn) chiên khác với hàu sữa chiên ở khẩu vị lẫn cách chế biến, hàu lớn sẽ được nhúng bột từng con và chiên riêng lẻ. Còn hàu sữa chiên mỗi lần chiên là một mẻ lưng chừng chén ăn cơm. Hàu đã được chuẩn bị trước, cho vào một cái tô nhỏ có sẵn hai cái trứng gà.


Với chiếc chảo luôn nóng có sẵn chút mỡ trước mặt, người chiên dùng cái vá múc bột pha sẵn với nước, bằng một động tác chuyên nghiệp như múa, anh ta vẩy từng chút bột xuống mặt chảo thành một cái rế bột. Độ mươi giây, bột đã thành hình, lúc này hàu được đánh lên cùng trứng và hành lá cắt nhỏ đổ lên mặt rế. Nhờ rế bột làm nền mà những con hàu sữa rời rạc liên kết nhau thành mảng. Trở hàu cho vàng đều, dùng xẻng xắn thành những miếng lớn độ ba ngón tay, cho hàu ra dĩa có sẵn cải sà lách, thế là hoàn tất dĩa hàu sữa chiên.


Dĩa hàu vàng rộm điểm đôi ba chỗ cháy sém càng tăng phần hấp dẫn. Nước chấm ăn với hàu sữa chiên phải là nước mắm pha. Xe hàu sữa chiên không tên bao năm qua vẫn ở chỗ cũ, hương vị không thay đổi dù hai vợ chồng già đã chuyển nghề cho con.








Hàu chiên trứng được ăn cùng với rau xà lách, rau thơm và nước mắm ớt pha sẵn. Chan từng muỗng nhỏ nước mắm lên miếng hàu kèm theo vài cọng rau thơm và miếng xà lách sẽ làm bạn ăn mãi món ăn này mà hết lúc nào cũng không hay đấy.


Đối với các bạn mới ăn lần đầu thì có thể ăn hết 1 dĩa nhanh chóng nhưng với lần thứ 2, 3... thì có thể một số bạn sẽ có cảm giác ngán vì món ăn này hơi béo 1 chút.


Kế bên còn có bán món cháo hàu nữa đó nha, 1 tô cháo 25k nóng hổi, có khoảng 5,6 con hào , ăn kèm với xà lách son. (update 08-02-2012)

Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng có thể gọi thêm nước mía ngay bên cạnh với giá 5.000 VND/ly. Còn không thì có thể chạy ra uống nước sâm ngay ngã 3 Lê Hồng Phong + Nguyễn Trãi cũng gần đó để giải nhiệt. 




> *Hàu chiên trứng*
> 
> _Xe đẩy nằm trên vỉa hè trước nhà số 128 Phùng Hưng, Quận 5
> Bán từ: 6:30 chiều đến khoảng 12 giờ khuya.
> Giá: 50.000/dĩa (cập nhật ngày 08-02-2012)_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Hàu chiên trứng_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## thuty

Ngon quá, ặc ặc

----------


## lunas2

éc... có 1 đĩa rau úa vàng ra kìa...

----------


## khoan_gieng

Ô hô món đặc sản mới  :love struck: 
Hàu chiên trứng lạ nhở

----------


## luxubu2011

ngon quá   :love struck:

----------


## rose

món này lạ thế! HN có không nhỉ?

----------


## littlegirl

Sài Gòn nhiều món lạ ghê

----------

